# Need sealant... how many types of Sikaflex are there?



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Cleaned the motorhome at the weekend. Found some seals (not the mamal types) on the roof that don't look good and wish to reseal them.

Some people recommend Sikaflex 221.

I already have some Sikaflex 512 (more expensive than 221) and its in date - just!

the 221 seems to be called a sealant whereas the 512 is an adhesive sealant.

Would you say I am Ok to use the 512 as a sealant?

All help greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

stevegos said:


> Cleaned the motorhome at the weekend. Found some seals (not the mamal types) on the roof that don't look good and wish to reseal them.
> 
> Some people recommend Sikaflex 221.
> 
> ...


 Just look up Sikaflex's own web site and you'll see they do many, many types of different types of sealant which becomes confusing..personally I use and have done so now for three years, T7 ( M7 polymer Silicone Adhesive)... sealed joints need to bond to their joint surfaces but still need to be flexible due to body movement 8)


----------

